# Country Pet Naturals food



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I saw this frozen roll food while shopping at Whole Foods and brought home a roll of the chicken. Countrypet Naturals - Dogs & Puppies - Chicken. I'm always searching for something the Malts will eat (the Yorkie eats anything!).

So, I thawed it and cut into it, and found it has ground up bone in it. I mean, I read that on the list of ingredients but was really surprised to be able to see and feel the pieces of bones. I did give them each a bite, however, and they loved it. Still, the bone makes me a bit nervous.

Have any of you tried this food or can you give me your opinion on the crushed bone in it? It's not listed on Dogfoodadvisor.com.

Thanks.


----------



## tokipoki (Jun 20, 2012)

Madison's Mom said:


> I saw this frozen roll food while shopping at Whole Foods and brought home a roll of the chicken. Countrypet Naturals - Dogs & Puppies - Chicken. I'm always searching for something the Malts will eat (the Yorkie eats anything!).
> 
> So, I thawed it and cut into it, and found it has ground up bone in it. I mean, I read that on the list of ingredients but was really surprised to be able to see and feel the pieces of bones. I did give them each a bite, however, and they loved it. Still, the bone makes me a bit nervous.
> 
> ...


I know when I feed Toki the Nature's Variety raw medallions or even the Stella & Chewy's Freeze-dried, I always use my fingers to break them up and find pieces of bone. I leave most of the bone pieces in and Toki does fine with them but if they feel too sharp, I just pull them out to make me feel better. I don't think it's a problem but I'd definitely stop feeding it if your pups were having any feeding difficulties related to the crushed bones bits. I have not seen this product at my Whole Foods! I'll have to take a look for it! Is this a raw product? I'd be more concerned if the bones were cooked although the if the pieces of bone are like little flecks, it probably doesn't matter so much.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

The bone would make me nervous too. It would actually make me too nervous to feed it. It makes me think about what happened to poor sweet Bonnie. And I don't think I would be able to feed that. I apologize if my thoughts are extreme or upsetting. :blush:


----------



## tokipoki (Jun 20, 2012)

I understand that. If you feel uncomfortable feeding something, that is reason enough not to feed it...you will feel better about your decision and not have to worry about your pups.


----------

